# Stihl Dealers Negotiate? Times Have Changed



## StihlRockin' (Jan 30, 2008)

I read in a post where some people talked the price down on their new Stihls they bought. I saw it a few times else where someone said that. I guess I'm living in the past still, because it was several years ago a Stihl dealer told me, "We don't set our prices, the company does that."

That was what I heard when I asked about prices changing. About that same time I was under the impression that their prices are not negotiable.(keep in mind I'm talking several years ago)

Am I understanding it correctly that Stihl dealers have some flexibility in their prices? I sort of feel ridiculous asking this because I'm the king of negotiating. LOL! I got it in my mind their prices are written in stone, therefore never bickered on a new Stihl before. I don't know why I have to ask this. I get most of my saw used anyway. LOL! Maybe it'll give me some courage if I hear some of you got a deal lower than the sticker price? !!

The saw in question recently was a Stihl MS 441. Two weeks ago I got a quote for $769.99 for a plain one with a 20" bar. Comparing what I heard here, that's the highest I've heard yet. LOL!

Thanks,

*Stihl*Rockin'


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 30, 2008)

You've been fed BS. Dealer prices are MSRP. The "S" is "suggested". However, many dealers won't negotiate, and, if they do... margins suck.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 30, 2008)

Each dealer set's their own pricing. The prices most are quoting people are sujjested MSRP. If they hold to that price they will make some money if they come off of the MSRP they won't make as much. Since their is not a lot of margin in selling 2-cycle equipment, most of the one's that want to stay in business don't budge.
If you are able to get a better price from any dealer on any brand then good for you. But it is not always the case.


----------



## gregz (Jan 30, 2008)

My new ms460 was $819. Cash in hand dealer would not budge and I am a good wheeler an dealer. He did upgrade to 28 b/c and threw in bar oil ,hp synthetic mix and a hat .


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 30, 2008)

The place where I got the 441 quoted a price. It wasn't smok'n, but fair. Went in to get the saw and he dropped the number by $25.00, threw in a couple of extra chains, gave me a nice discount on some bar oil, threw in some mix and a case.

I have since bought quite a few parts for my older saws, many gallons of bar oil, and a case of Stihl Ultra mix from him.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 30, 2008)

Out here.. Pro (repeat) customers usually get a discount...

Extra chains are easy discounts. The dealers have a better margin in these.


----------



## Ray Bennett (Jan 30, 2008)

I was fed the same BS you were when I first started looking at Stihl's Then I found a dealer that understands if they tweak you for every penny you will not be back. Now when I come in they do not even look at the MSRP sticker, they check their computer to see what they paid then give me a price and I give them a sale. Look around talk to some folks in your area, Hopefully you will find someone that will work with ya espically if you are considering a high priced pro saw


----------



## CharlieG (Jan 30, 2008)

Unfortunately my local Stihl dealer crazy glues himself to his prices, even though I have purchased other types of lawn care equipment from him-like a 48" Scag. Guess he thinks he got some of my money, so why "deal" with him. You'd think after laying down that amount of cash, I'd at least get a hat/sticker/T shirt/whatever. Not  .


----------



## clearance (Jan 30, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Extra chains are easy discounts. The dealers have a better margin in these.



You got that right, 100% markup?, what a scam, I love the "buy one chain for regular (ripoff) price and get the second one 1/2 price (fair price with a profit)". The last time I got a chain, 28" 3/8 skip, for my 2171, the guy actually told me he was giving me a deal at $37 before the 13% or so tax. So over $40 for one skip chain. The owner, who had been ignoring me while trying to sell a woman a riding mower piped up and mouthed off something like "It will take you forever to get your money back" when I said I should get a spinner and braker and make my own chains. I think I will, I have made up chains before, its been a while. 

Another dealer I go to couldn't be nicer, the guy told me the 372 and the 575 cut the same but one is heavier, I like that honesty from people. Don't BS pros, it'll ruin your reputation when they find out.


----------



## OilHead (Jan 30, 2008)

1 saw no way . 2 or 3 saws then $ 100 off on each. They know they wont be seeing you again anytime soon & they like to eat too.


----------



## clearance (Jan 30, 2008)

CharlieG said:


> Unfortunately my local Stihl dealer crazy glues himself to his prices, even though I have purchased other types of lawn care equipment from him-like a 48" Scag. Guess he thinks he got some of my money, so why "deal" with him. You'd think after laying down that amount of cash, I'd at least get a hat/sticker/T shirt/whatever. Not  .



Wow, the good Stihl/Husky dealer I am talking about gave us toques, calenders, and my groundsman a Husky knife (I turned the one offered to me down cause its made in China) when we stopped by at Christmas. And we just work for a company! We get the company discount if we buy stuff there for ourselves also. And all the Stihl candy we want. So, we recomend them when we are asked about saws and things by homeowners types, of course.


----------



## aandabooks (Jan 31, 2008)

Nothing off on the saw. 1/2 off extra loop of RSC, Free gal. winter grade bar oil, free 6 pack of Stihl Ultra 2.6 oz, two 13/64 files and free case that was a promo from Stihl.

Matt


----------



## kevlar (Jan 31, 2008)

I give up to ten percent off (usually for pros) but not always have to gauge the customer.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 31, 2008)

That's easy, get a Dolmar 7900 for less or at least mention it to your Stihl dealer. Steve


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 31, 2008)

My MS660 was about 14%off of MSRP.


----------



## CharlieG (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll bemoan the subject again.....nothing like having a good dealer to deal with. I'm not looking for a handout, but make the effort. The infamous "What do you want" is the norm around me , whatever happened to "Hello, what can I do for you today?"


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2008)

my local dealer wanted to knock like 10 bucks off on the pro saws after trying to talk them down. i told them to keep them.


a margin the sucks is better than no margin.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

wanab said:


> my local dealer wanted to knock like 10 bucks off on the pro saws after trying to talk them down. i told them to keep them.
> 
> 
> a margin the sucks is better than no margin.



Wrong, a sale with no margin is not a sale, its a waste of time. Fact is the dealer gets one shot to make a few bucks on the saw you buy. You get to go out and make money with it over and over and over. I've never met a pro tree service offer discounts on their work, I've never seen a firewood seller offer discounts on the wood he sells. So my freind a margin that sucks is just that, it sucks. Thats why its the dealers choice to wheel and deal, not the customers. He'll decide whether he will smell your azz or kiss it. What you say really doesn't matter.


----------



## splittah (Jan 31, 2008)

I went to the Cash home center here that sells Stihl chainsaws and other equipment and no budge on price.

At the guy out in the country (Beaver brook saw shop 8 miles out of town) and I was looking at the saws and talking with the guy that owns the place and he told me if I was interested in one he could "work on the price" for me. 
And they were already lower than Cash home center. 

The saw shop has been there about 20+ years so I intend to give him my business. He is smart in handling me the way he did because I am a very loyal customer when I find a place that I like. Not only has he sold me on a new saw from him, I will purchase all my other equipment from him.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 31, 2008)

When I bought my MS290 new last year the dealer matched the price of a shop's ad across town, and threw in a spare chain, file, and hat. It wasnt a big savings, but the effort meant as much as anything. When I bought my 441 at a different shop, I didnt even argue on price, because after shopping around I felt their price was fair. Plus, they were the only shop around with a 70cc Stihl in stock. I dont regret buying from them because I took the 441 back to see if they would check it out, (mainly I wanted it tached), which they did for free. The owner said "I will adjust or tach any Stihl saw you bring in whether I sold it to you or not". I think that guy wants my business, and he got it!


----------



## aandabooks (Jan 31, 2008)

Honestly, just in general terms and nothing specific, what is the mark up on Stihl saws? I've read a few of you on here are dealers and would obviously know.

My family used to be in retail, Sears Catalog Merchant, back in the 80s and early 90s before Sears closed down the catalog division. I know that the margin in retail is not great for the independent owner. Sears' at that time was 10 1/2%. All costs and overhead was paid by my parents. Most of the time the price was the price stated but occasionally we would knock money off for certain customers. Mostly on the appliances.

Matt


----------



## Ed*L (Jan 31, 2008)

I get along well with my dealers that I support. I don't waste time trying to beat them up on price.
They give me what they can, throw in a free chain & several bottles of oil.
I might pay a little more but it comes back to me with good service. If I don't get good service, well, I won't be back.

A while back I was waiting at the Jred/Husky dealer for the owner to finish with the customer ahead of me. After the guy left the owner looks at me and says "I hate that sob, every time he comes in here he tries to beat me up on price, wants everything for nothing and wants it yesterday"

Sorry, but thats not the type of relationship I want with a dealer.

Ed


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ed*L said:


> I get along well with my dealers that I support. I don't waste time trying to beat them up on price.
> They give me what they can, throw in a free chain & several bottles of oil.
> I might pay a little more but it comes back to me with good service. If I don't get good service, well, I won't be back.
> 
> ...



Your a smart man Ed. Your the type of man that would get a discount without even asking here. Its those that think they are due a discount or those that come every single time barking for a break that dealers get fed up with. We've had many come in here and pull the "whats my price number" like they are better than everyone else. To them we always say your price is written in big bold numbers right on the price tag. Should see the wind get knocked out their sails when they realize they aren't any better than anyone else. Some walk out, some cool it and become good customers and then get discounts.


----------



## Festus Haggen (Jan 31, 2008)

I wouldn't ask my dealer for a discount, I know he already knocks the price down for me. My father used to have a couple customers that would bring in a paper bag full of money to buy a new car, just hand him the bag and let him count out how much the car/truck was. One guy came storming in a few weeks later, demanding his cash-back that he saw on TV. He was pretty embarrassed when Dad showed him the paperwork where it was included in the price he paid already. 

I have to laugh when I go to flea markets/yard/garage sales. People seem to think it's a right to not pay the marked price. I've told people before "if I wanted to change the prices, I wouldn't have spent the time putting the price on them in the first place!". 

People just seem to be getting more discourteous and arrogant, and they ain't growin' the brains to back it up. Sad state of affairs.


----------



## splittah (Jan 31, 2008)

It isn't like I asked for money off on anything. I was in talking with the owner of the shop discussing the quality of the chainsaws compared to the one my father had 20+ years ago. I NEVER told the gentleman I wanted a break on anything. It was just in discussing the saw that I mentioned that all the shops in the area listed the same MSRP online and I explained to him that I had always wanted to stop in so I figured I would come look for myself. to which he replied "well they do, but I think I can work on that price for you if you are interested in one" To which I replied "I have known of the shop for years, but was never in the market for a STIHL, however now that I am in the market for a good saw, he may just have picked up a new customer" We still haven't discussed selling price yet. To me it really doesn't matter at this time as I will be going back tomorrow to see about picking one up.

To me the fact that I have heard good things about him, the fact that he treated me as someone he wanted to spend some time with discussing saws, and the fact that he was willing to talk about working on a price and package as if I was a longtime customer already speaks volumes. The guy has a couple people working for him, as long as his service lives up to his rep he will have a customer for life BECAUSE of my first impression of him and the way he treated me.

If I had gone in there and he acted like he didn't have time, if he didn't care if I was looking to buy or not, or had a bad attitude or made some assinine comment about never cutting prices I would have left without saying another word to him and never looked back. In a situation like that I would travel miles to another dealer. Along with any negative word of mouth advertising, he may chuckle it off at first but someone like that won't be in business long IMO


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Jan 31, 2008)

When I was looking to sell my 029 and move up to a better saw I asked my dealer if I got a 192T and a 361 at the same time could I get any off the sales price - he said there was so little profit on a saw that he couldn't do much with the price but could get me an extra chain or two. He does offer a 50% off on any accessories bought at the time of the saw purchase. 

It is a good family run store and they are very helpful. I don't feel a bit bad about paying the list price as they are always there when I need them. They sharpen my chains for $ 5.00 and get them ready for the next day (even the 32 inch one), they take time to go through the parts catalogs and order those weird parts that I need like like the chain rollers to replace the little aluminum catchers and double dog kits for the 361. They know me and my wife and they help her pick out my Birthday and Christmas presents (PPE Helmet and Chaps this year), and when I see them around town I know they will recognize me as a good customer and friend - and not the guy that beat them up for $ 10 off on a saw price.


----------



## Ironbark (Jan 31, 2008)

In the UK the best discount I've got on a Stihl saw was 22%.  

Thing is it started off at £960 or about 1,872 USD :jawdrop:


----------



## belgian (Jan 31, 2008)

Local police report on monday here mentioned that a gang was able to steal 22 saws with a local Stihl dealer during the night ...times have changed indeed :censored:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ironbark said:


> In the UK the best discount I've got on a Stihl saw was 22%.
> 
> Thing is it started off at £960 or about 1,872 USD :jawdrop:



In the USA, 22% would put it below dealer cost! Way way below in many cases...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> In the USA, 22% would put it below dealer cost! Way way below in many cases...



Exactly. The only dayumm discount I ever get is over at the burger joint. They give me the senior citizen discount even though I never ask for it. Whats up with that?


----------



## lesorubcheek (Jan 31, 2008)

Festus Haggen said:


> People just seem to be getting more discourteous and arrogant, and they ain't growin' the brains to back it up. Sad state of affairs.



I enjoyed your post Festus (I enjoy Gunsmoke also) but I want to say its my personal opinion that having brains or not ain't justification for arrogance or being discourteous.

Dan


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Exactly. The only dayumm discount I ever get is over at the burger joint. They give me the senior citizen discount even though I never ask for it. Whats up with that?



Do you really have to ask? LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Do you really have to ask? LOL



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, why do I even talk to you!!!!!!!!


----------



## belgian (Jan 31, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Do you really have to ask? LOL



No, "sir"...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

belgian said:


> No, "sir"...



Ya know I got the AOL radio thing playing through the speakers as I type this. Guess what I'm listening to, MIDDLE AGE CRAZY by Jerry Lee Lewis. Man I need to go take a nap..........


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

belgian said:


> No, "sir"...






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVO_zmzkT6k&feature=related

Man Belgian ya gotta admit thats one helluva song by the Killer..


----------



## Hugenpoet (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Exactly. The only dayumm discount I ever get is over at the burger joint. They give me the senior citizen discount even though I never ask for it. Whats up with that?



What burger joint are you talkin' about and how old do you have to be to be considered a "senior".

One should never pass up the chance to save a buck-but only providing the food is actually edible. Made a deal with my stomach a long time ago, I wouldn't put swile in it and it wouldn't talk back to me.

Hugenpoet


----------



## belgian (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVO_zmzkT6k&feature=related
> 
> Man Belgian ya gotta admit thats one helluva song by the Killer..



Dang...Tom, you just made me feel like


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 31, 2008)

Tom - If it makes you feel any better I still use my college id from about 10 years ago to get a discount at the china buffet down the street .


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jan 31, 2008)

Ironbark said:


> In the UK the best discount I've got on a Stihl saw was 22%.
> 
> Thing is it started off at £960 or about 1,872 USD :jawdrop:



a 361 in the us is $600ish in the uk £630 with 10% discount $1180 we have VAT at 17.5% $1005 so they must have bigger margins or is stihl charging much more in the uk for the same product?


----------



## Ironbark (Jan 31, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> is stihl charging much more in the uk for the same product?



For sure...just like everything else.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Jan 31, 2008)

I purchased a MS460 and a SH55 hand held leaf blower, managed to get a little discount for buying both, plus a free case and extra chain.


----------



## Ray Bennett (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I've never met a pro tree service offer discounts on their work, I've never seen a firewood seller offer discounts on the wood he sells. So my freind a margin that sucks is just that, it sucks. Thats why its the dealers choice to wheel and deal, not the customers. He'll decide whether he will smell your azz or kiss it. What you say really doesn't matter.



I discount my tree services and firewood to good customers and Senior citizens(and I admit really hot women). Now I have more work than time. I also agree with ya in that I will not fight with my dealer on price, Most times he hooks me up, always on big saws. Once in a while on a small part he apologizes for the price, I usually tell him "dont sweat it, You have to stay in business Cause I break a lot of parts" Im usually told not many people understand that. 

Here is something we are not considering on this issue. Where I live 6 or 7 hundred dollars is more than most peoples house payment or rent. In other areas people have car and truck payments for that much. Stihl sets the price nationwide not considering that. Thank goodness my local dealer realizes that and adjust for that. I guess it is also worth noting that a dealer in a high income area probably has to make more money to pay his rent therefore has to make more sales or more per sale.


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Wrong, a sale with no margin is not a sale, its a waste of time.



50 bucks is 50 bucks. could have sold me 2 saws even so 100 bones for a half hours work cuz i didnt needs any setup or anything.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Tom - If it makes you feel any better I still use my college id from about 10 years ago to get a discount at the china buffet down the street .



Thanks man. I'll tell ya that little gal at the DMV this week really hurt me bad. The nerve of her making me wear glasses to drive now just cause I'm getting old and can't see worth a hoot in hell anymore. Depressing that she would do such a thing to a mass of luv muscle like myself,GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR,LOL


----------



## splittah (Jan 31, 2008)

Ray Bennett said:


> I discount my tree services and firewood to good customers and Senior citizens(and I admit really hot women). Now I have more work than time. I also agree with ya in that I will not fight with my dealer on price, Most times he hooks me up, always on big saws. Once in a while on a small part he apologizes for the price, I usually tell him "dont sweat it, You have to stay in business Cause I break a lot of parts" Im usually told not many people understand that.
> 
> Here is something we are not considering on this issue. Where I live 6 or 7 hundred dollars is more than most peoples house payment or rent. In other areas people have car and truck payments for that much. Stihl sets the price nationwide not considering that. Thank goodness my local dealer realizes that and adjust for that. I guess it is also worth noting that a dealer in a high income area probably has to make more money to pay his rent therefore has to make more sales or more per sale.




Around here ALL the firewood dealers with exception of very few give discounts on firewood when you buy more than one cord, those that do not get less business I am sure. If you look in the paper and one guy has it for 160 a cord no matter how many and the next guy has it for 160 a cord or 140 for 2 or more who are you gonna buy from? Thats right, the guy with the discount no matter how small will most likely get the business.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

wanab said:


> 50 bucks is 50 bucks. could have sold me 2 saws even so 100 bones for a half hours work cuz i didnt needs any setup or anything.



Are you saying you wanted 50.00 off?, thats not asking all that much. I've given discounts much larger than that. What saw was you wanting 50.00 off on?


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Thanks man. I'll tell ya that little gal at the DMV this week really hurt me bad. The nerve of her making me wear glasses to drive now just cause I'm getting old and can't see worth a hoot in hell anymore. Depressing that she would do such a thing to a mass of luv muscle like myself,GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR,LOL



Hey Tom! TOM! Over HERE! 

You're wandering again old man. We're talking about Stihl rip offs. Remember?


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Are you saying you wanted 50.00 off?, thats not asking all that much. I've given discounts much larger than that. What saw was you wanting 50.00 off on?


How much do you mark up before you discount?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ray Bennett said:


> I discount my tree services and firewood to good customers and Senior citizens(and I admit really hot women). Now I have more work than time. I also agree with ya in that I will not fight with my dealer on price, Most times he hooks me up, always on big saws. Once in a while on a small part he apologizes for the price, I usually tell him "dont sweat it, You have to stay in business Cause I break a lot of parts" Im usually told not many people understand that.
> 
> Here is something we are not considering on this issue. Where I live 6 or 7 hundred dollars is more than most peoples house payment or rent. In other areas people have car and truck payments for that much. Stihl sets the price nationwide not considering that. Thank goodness my local dealer realizes that and adjust for that. I guess it is also worth noting that a dealer in a high income area probably has to make more money to pay his rent therefore has to make more sales or more per sale.



I'm glad to see you are willing to give abit on your prices Ray. Around here where I'm at a 1000.00 saw is usually paid for by arborists on one good size tree, yes they are that high around here. A landscaper around here can take a weed trimmer and make 150.00 a day with it easily so I got no mercy for them cats. Even so if they act right and don't demand I'll work deals with them, I do all the time. When some demand "whats my price" thats when things get iffy because we don't owe them anything. Its like I said, we may smell their azz but I'll be dayumm if were gonna kiss it to get their low ball tatic price business. My old boss had a saying, the price is on the tag, thats why its on the product. He was hardcore. He no longer deals in the Stihl and with alittle wheeling and dealing sales have doubled since he got out of it and left the selling to me. Even so there isn't but so much wheeling and dealing before margins fall out of sight. Businesses just can't afford that.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Hey Tom! TOM! Over HERE!
> 
> You're wandering again old man. We're talking about Stihl rip offs. Remember?



Stihl rips off ya say, I thought we were talking about squeezing blood out of a turnip,LOLOL Neat avatar, I'm feeling better having blury vision,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> How much do you mark up before you discount?




Well lets see, if its on sale at 20% off I marked it up 40% before we put it on sale,LOLOLOL


----------



## vapnut257 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ray Bennett said:


> I discount my tree services and firewood to good customers and Senior citizens*(and I admit really hot women)*. Now I have more work than time. I also agree with ya in that I will not fight with my dealer on price, Most times he hooks me up, always on big saws. Once in a while on a small part he apologizes for the price, I usually tell him "dont sweat it, You have to stay in business Cause I break a lot of parts" Im usually told not many people understand that.
> 
> Here is something we are not considering on this issue. Where I live 6 or 7 hundred dollars is more than most peoples house payment or rent. In other areas people have car and truck payments for that much. Stihl sets the price nationwide not considering that. Thank goodness my local dealer realizes that and adjust for that. I guess it is also worth noting that a dealer in a high income area probably has to make more money to pay his rent therefore has to make more sales or more per sale.



Really hot women don't burn no stinkin' wood... do they?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

splittah said:


> Around here ALL the firewood dealers with exception of very few give discounts on firewood when you buy more than one cord, those that do not get less business I am sure. If you look in the paper and one guy has it for 160 a cord no matter how many and the next guy has it for 160 a cord or 140 for 2 or more who are you gonna buy from? Thats right, the guy with the discount no matter how small will most likely get the business.



A cord in Loudoun, Va brings $240.00 dollars firm. Alot of guys bring it in from West Va where they bought it for about 100.00-125.00. In DC its sold by the stick, we call it love wood, fireplace romance wood. The arborists around here charge extra to the customers to take the tree to the dump. Thing is its not taken to the dump if its good firewood, its blocked, split and sold after its removed from the site in log form. Thats how I got the log I use at the store to test saws on. Dealers have nothing on the some of the guys they sell to, trust me, I know.


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Are you saying you wanted 50.00 off?, thats not asking all that much. I've given discounts much larger than that. What saw was you wanting 50.00 off on?



no, the man claimed his margin was 15-17% so i assume on a $600 saw it would have been easy for him to make 50 bucks/.


i really wanted to give the man my buisness too as i was in looking at saws about 3 times not that he had to spend any time with me but he was willing to.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

wanab said:


> i really wanted to give the man my buisness too as i was in looking at saws about 3 times not that he had to spend any time with me but he was willing to.



Give him your business? Sounds like you wanted to sell your business to him and he made the business decision that it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Ray Bennett (Jan 31, 2008)

vapnut257 said:


> Really hot women don't burn no stinkin' wood... do they?



No single ones that I have met yeat! Fortunatly they do worry about old trees falling on their house and have no way to remove windfalls in their yard.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

wanab said:


> no, the man claimed his margin was 15-17% so i assume on a $600 saw it would have been easy for him to make 50 bucks/.
> 
> 
> i really wanted to give the man my buisness too as i was in looking at saws about 3 times not that he had to spend any time with me but he was willing to.



Well at 17% on $600.00 is $102.00. So you wanted him to make the same margin on two saws as he would had on one? Thats asking him to cut his margin to 8.5% because you was gonna buy two saws. Tant gonna happen in hardly any place I know of. Making 50.00 on a 600.00 saw means he would have to sell at least 10 before he could have enuff profit to replace one. Tant gonna happen and surely you can see why. Oh now I know what your thinking, he can make it up on the guys that buy only one. I say why should those guys pay for your discount. I'll take the other guys and you, well good luck.


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Give him your business? Sounds like you wanted to sell your business to him and he made the business decision that it wasn't worth it.




LoL!

im not the one that was going to make or not make any money on the deal. smart move on his part? is the man in buisness to make money or not? not like i was going to take an add in the paper and say this dude sold me this saw for this much.


----------



## Ray Bennett (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> A cord in Loudoun, Va brings $240.00 dollars firm. .



HOLY $#%, %^#, and *&%!!!!! Tom, Im bringing a cord and half when I bring you my saw to fix. The best I get is 160 (that is if I go to the city/40 miles.) Where I live it is tough to get 120 a cord. And people mow their own lawns. I would not mind paying 800 to 1000 per saw instead of the 600 to 700 I pay if I could double my profit.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

I always get a chuckle out of those statements like "I really wanted to give the man my business, but." Ha ha. It's like they think they're doing the guy a favor by buying a saw even if he doesn't make any money. When it comes to working for free vs. packing up and going fishing, well, I think you know which choice I'd take. And I sure as heck don't want any "favors."


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

wanab said:


> LoL!
> 
> im not the one that was going to make or not make any money on the deal. smart move on his part? is the man in buisness to make money or not? not like i was going to take an add in the paper and say this dude sold me this saw for this much.


You don't get it, do you? You wanted to take his profit. And hell yes, I'd a sent you packing as well.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well at 17% on $600.00 is $102.00.



Not if $600 is the total. If $600 is the total, then the dealer cost is $512.82 and his profit is $87.18, assuming a 17% margin.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I always get a chuckle out of those statements like "I really wanted to give the man my business, but." Ha ha. It's like they think they're doing the guy a favor by buying a saw even if he doesn't make any money. When it comes to working for free vs. packing up and going fishing, well, I think you know which choice I'd take. And I sure as heck don't want any "favors."



Good thing you arent a dealer, cuz if you were you would be bankrupt in a week.


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Tant gonna happen and surely you can see why. Oh now I know what your thinking, he can make it up on the guys that buy only one. I say why should those guys pay for your discount.




just think of all the great Stihl parts and service the man could have sold me at full price. its a harware store too so, well im a good customer. 


i dont expect anybody to makeup anything for me. i would make sure i spent plenty at his store so he makes money off me.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Good thing you arent a dealer, cuz if you were you would be bankrupt in a week.



I have a pretty good sales record where I work. The trick is to recognize who wants to buy, and who wants to nickle and dime. Good customers get service, and the others can go to hell. Good businessmen don't run charities, nor do they have a need to.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

wanab said:


> i dont expect anybody to makeup anything for me. i would make sure i spent plenty at his store so he makes money off me.


Bull ####.


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Not if $600 is the total. If $600 is the total, then the dealer cost is $512.82 and his profit is $87.18, assuming a 17% margin.




assuming a dealer cost of $512 his 50 bucks is a 10% margin.


i would take it.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

wanab said:


> assuming a dealer cost of $512 his 50 bucks is a 10% margin.
> 
> 
> i would take it.



Well then, you better open up a shop and put everyone else out of business who don't know what their stuff is worth or how to price it, huh.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I have a pretty good sales record where I work. The trick is to recognize who wants to buy, and who wants to nickle and dime. Good customers get service, and the others can go to hell. Good businessmen don't run charities, nor do they have a need to.



I can understand that. I would get tired of nickle & dimers real quick. Problem I have is i have been to a few dealers that act like they are letting you in some special club by selling you anything, and you better be grateful! One dealer tried to tell me he wouldnt sell me a 660 unless I was a professional logger or arborist! WHAT AN IDIOT! Another told me all Husky's were junk, another all Stihl's were junk. And one even told me it was illegal to sell limiter caps because replacing the was against EPA guidelines. REPLACING THEM. What happens if one breaks then? All of these people conducted themselves like they were the queen of england, and therefore lost my business. The worst of these places went out of business about 7 months ago. Wonder why...:monkey:


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I have a pretty good sales record where I work. The trick is to recognize who is a sucker, and who wont take it in the back door. Good suckers get [email protected] service, and the others can go to hell. Good businessmen don't run charities, nor do they have a need to.






salemen huh?


nuff said!


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> I can understand that. I would get tired of nickle & dimers real quick. Problem I have is i have been to a few dealers that act like they are letting you in some special club by selling you anything, and you better be grateful



Yeah, I hear you on that, but it's a two way street. Some customers act the same way in reverse--business should be groveling at their feet and thankful for the chance to sell them a product. 

The vast majority of people aren't this way though. I'd say less than 10% are quarrelsome.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ray Bennett said:


> HOLY $#%, %^#, and *&%!!!!! Tom, Im bringing a cord and half when I bring you my saw to fix. The best I get is 160 (that is if I go to the city/40 miles.) Where I live it is tough to get 120 a cord. And people mow their own lawns. I would not mind paying 800 to 1000 per saw instead of the 600 to 700 I pay if I could double my profit.



Well load ya pickum up truck and come pick me up. We will go to DC and sell it by the stick and make 600.00 a cord. As for Loudoun get the Loudoun Times Mirror and check out the ads. Wood brings steep prices here.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 31, 2008)

True, I know a lot of people that think they can "jew 'em down". No racism intended, thats just how we say it. Trying to get a bargain is one thing, but do ya walk into Wal-Mart and say, "well, sticker price on that bag of dog food is 17.98$. I only got 15 bucks in my pocket. Whattaya say?" They would laugh you out of the store or call the police, or both.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

wanab said:


> just think of all the great Stihl parts and service the man could have sold me at full price. its a harware store too so, well im a good customer.
> 
> 
> i dont expect anybody to makeup anything for me. i would make sure i spent plenty at his store so he makes money off me.



For some reason if your pushing for a discount on the saws chances are you will die over the parts,LOLOL

So tell me have you bought the saws somewhere else?


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> True, I know a lot of people that think they can "jew 'em down". No racism intended, thats just how we say it. Trying to get a bargain is one thing, but do ya walk into Wal-Mart and say, "well, sticker price on that bag of dog food is 17.98$. I only got 15 bucks in my pocket. Whattaya say?" They would laugh you out of the store or call the police, or both.



That's not as far fetched as you think. I work at Home Depot on the weekends, and people ask those sorts of questions all the time.


----------



## vapnut257 (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well at 17% on $600.00 is $102.00. So you wanted him to make the same margin on two saws as he would had on one? Thats asking him to cut his margin to 8.5% because you was gonna buy two saws. Tant gonna happen in hardly any place I know of. Making 50.00 on a 600.00 saw means he would have to sell at least 10 before he could have enuff profit to replace one. Tant gonna happen and surely you can see why. Oh now I know what your thinking, he can make it up on the guys that buy only one. I say why should those guys pay for your discount. I'll take the other guys and you, well good luck.



+1 and also it ain't like they got a line of customers trying to buy a saw at any given time. (I imagine)


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

wanab said:


> assuming a dealer cost of $512 his 50 bucks is a 10% margin.
> 
> 
> i would take it.




Thats the thing , its a matter of choice, thats all. You would have taken the deal, the dealer did not. Ya both still living and doing fine so its no skin off either of ya. 

I know you may think 50.00 is better than nothing and true it is. However a day or two later someone buys those saws at list and the man makes 200.00 instead of a 100.00. To him its worth the wait. I see your point of view but I hope you can see the dealers point of view as well..


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I know you may think 50.00 is better than nothing and true it is. However a day or two later someone buys those saws at list and the man makes 200.00 instead of a 100.00. To him its worth the wait. I see your point of view but I hope you can see the dealers point of view as well..




+1



:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Festus Haggen (Jan 31, 2008)

Two things that my dad used to say about the car business: "They don't eat anything" and "there's an azz for every seat". That car that you wanted for 1 dollar over dealer cost will be still sitting right there in a week, and someone will come in who will not haggle over the price. I saw him bend over backwards to please some customers, and I've seen him nearly physically toss others out the door. Some people will never be satisfied, they'd complain about free, probably sue you for giving it to them if they cut their arm off. 

Just saw a TV article about how all these companies have to "rethink" how they handle discipline and dress code, because it seems the current crop of glassy-eyed dolts rolling out of Mom&Dad U just can't seem to fit in with the rules. So the corporations are training supervisors and executives to just deal with these whiny pukes and to "accept their quirks". Glad I don't own a corporation, probably be short on young hires! The "Me Generation" is raising a crop of the "Me, Right Now and Don't Forget to Grovel on Your Way Out" generation. Sad.

[/rant]


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

Festus Haggen said:


> Two things that my dad used to say about the car business: "They don't eat anything" and "there's an azz for every seat". That car that you wanted for 1 dollar over dealer cost will be still sitting right there in a week, and someone will come in who will not haggle over the price. I saw him bend over backwards to please some customers, and I've seen him nearly physically toss others out the door. Some people will never be satisfied, they'd complain about free, probably sue you for giving it to them if they cut their arm off.
> 
> Just saw a TV article about how all these companies have to "rethink" how they handle discipline and dress code, because it seems the current crop of glassy-eyed dolts rolling out of Mom&Dad U just can't seem to fit in with the rules. So the corporations are training supervisors and executives to just deal with these whiny pukes and to "accept their quirks". Glad I don't own a corporation, probably be short on young hires! The "Me Generation" is raising a crop of the "Me, Right Now and Don't Forget to Grovel on Your Way Out" generation. Sad.
> 
> [/rant]



Hey just noticed your name there, cool beans man. Gunsmoke was one of my all time favorites. Good chocie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

Festus Haggen said:


> Just saw a TV article about how all these companies have to "rethink" how they handle discipline and dress code, because it seems the current crop of glassy-eyed dolts rolling out of Mom&Dad U just can't seem to fit in with the rules. So the corporations are training supervisors and executives to just deal with these whiny pukes and to "accept their quirks". Glad I don't own a corporation, probably be short on young hires! The "Me Generation" is raising a crop of the "Me, Right Now and Don't Forget to Grovel on Your Way Out" generation. Sad.
> 
> [/rant]


Wow, and I've been accused of getting off topic!


----------



## Festus Haggen (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry, but I thought it really illustrates how our society has gradually gotten completely inverted. Screw everybody, get mine now kind of thing. Your fault, your post triggered that train of thought!


----------



## Festus Haggen (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hey just noticed your name there, cool beans man. Gunsmoke was one of my all time favorites. Good chocie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks, and every guy's gotta love Dirty Old Festus! Well, unless you have a regular manicurist. :monkey:


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

Festus Haggen said:


> Sorry, but I thought it really illustrates how our society has gradually gotten completely inverted.



Have you ever known an older generation to admire a younger one? What were your grandparents saying when you were a kid?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

Festus Haggen said:


> Sorry, but I thought it really illustrates how our society has gradually gotten completely inverted. Screw everybody, get mine now kind of thing. Your fault, your post triggered that train of thought!



That post brings up something that happened at the shop today. I take a hour for lunch. The shop is locked and thats that. I usually eat out in my car. Its been cold lately so I been eating in the shop with the door locked of late.

Today someone beats on the door while I'm downing my burger, I got 45 minutes left to eat. I get up with the burger in my hand and go see who's at the door. I open the door and this old gentleman goes why is the door locked. I said because I'm on lunch. He goes you can't take lunch, I need you to look at my saw. I said I see it in your hand, I've looked at it, now I'm going back to lunch,LOLOLOL I did tag the dayumm thing and told him I would fool with after I got done eating. He laffed and went on his way.
Alot of yuppies I deal with would have been screaming mad so yes there is indeed a I WANT IT NOW crowd and they can kiss me where the good Lord split me, nothing invades my hamburger at lunchtime, LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

Festus Haggen said:


> Thanks, and every guy's gotta love Dirty Old Festus! Well, unless you have a regular manicurist. :monkey:



I remember those baggy pants and his boots, Festus was a charactor for sure,LOL I liked how he cocked that one eye when Matt would get on his butt at times. I still think Festus had the hots for Miss Kitty..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Have you ever known an older generation to admire a younger one? What were your grandparents saying when you were a kid?



Well good greif Space what do ya expect, look at your avatar, no wonder us ole geezers shake our heads and wonder where did we go wrong,LOLOL


----------



## spacemule (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well good greif Space what do ya expect, look at your avatar, no wonder us ole geezers shake our heads and wonder where did we go wrong,LOLOL



Ha ha. You'd almost think it were me, huh. 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EMzoBkaFxh4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EMzoBkaFxh4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Ha ha. You'd almost think it were me, huh.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EMzoBkaFxh4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EMzoBkaFxh4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>




Aint it,LOLOLOL


----------



## Hugenpoet (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't in any way want to ruin anyones iromantic mage of the quaint local saw shop as a place wotth preserving. However, it is really humorous that we are actually discussing what we, as an insignificant portion of the global buying public. can or can'r or even wants to do about the inevitable bi-fracation of the sales and service function in the chainsaw business. As Yogi Berra said "Nostalgia isn't what it used to be." And our collective nostalgia is not likely to be worth the proverbial p*** hole in the snow.Ultimately, in the same fashion as has already happened completely in the applicance and electronic and automobile businesses, the chainsaw business will be separarated into two distinct functions-sales and service. We will pay for each in the manner that we perceive their valne. The information age has made that a certainty.


----------



## OilHead (Feb 1, 2008)

The stihl dealer I use was saying the other day cost of buyin parts have gone up some much he is considering just purchasing complete saws where needed.


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> salemen huh?
> 
> 
> nuff said!



Wanab huh?

nuff said!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 1, 2008)

OilHead said:


> The stihl dealer I use was saying the other day cost of buyin parts have gone up some much he is considering just purchasing complete saws where needed.



Ha! it's always been cheaper to buy an entire saw for parts than the parts... by about 3:1! If you use/sell a lot of parts for a particular model, it's a great way to go.


----------



## turbo (Feb 1, 2008)

i gotta put in a plug 4 my dealer. if u walkin once and are never goin to come back (cause stihls last forever) you dont get much of a break but u get a hat oil chain etc and the most important thing, thanks!!!! if u r a pro or a wood cutter u can wheel and deal.service is top notch ,ait many dealers around that can tell u abut a super33 or have actually logged with 1, or would give u his ported 460 to go cut with for the day,wow i guess what im trying to spit out is if u have a great dealer do your part to keep him in business , and he will do the same for you; unless your service guy is red then im sorry!!!


----------



## splittah (Feb 1, 2008)

I just got back from my local shop and I came home with my new MS361, a set of Stihl files, handles etc, and a peavey.

I just went in, asked for the saw with an 18" bar and chain and the owner of the shop wrote it up with $35 off on the saw. I paid full price for the files and peavy but you know what? He may have taken $35 off the saw, but that $35 investment he made by reducing the price has gotten him a loyal customer. I will go back to him as he treated me well IMO.

It is going to be a really good weekend!

More power! :chainsawguy: 


:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 1, 2008)

splittah said:


> I just got back from my local shop and I came home with my new MS361, a set of Stihl files, handles etc, and a peavy.
> 
> I just went in, asked for the saw with an 18" bar and chain and the owner of the shop wrote it up with $35 off on the saw. I paid full price for the files and peavy but you know what? He may have taken $35 off the saw, but that $35 investment he made by reducing the price has gotten him a loyal customer. I will go back to him as he treated me well IMO.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your new saw.  

Now we need a "HERO" shot of the saw sitting on the kitchen table with a nice linen table cloth.

We do not, however, need the pics of your broken nose, black eye, and bloody lip from when your wife gets home and finds the table scratched and bar oil on the table cloth.:jawdrop:


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 1, 2008)

Everybody always wants somethin' for nothin'...

My saw shop rawks! Sucks for all of you...

Gary


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 1, 2008)

my local stihl shop always sells them to me under msrp because i buy atleast 3 saws a year from him.


----------



## Ironbark (Feb 1, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Now we need a "HERO" shot of the saw sitting on the kitchen table with a nice linen table cloth.
> 
> We do not, however, need the pics of your broken nose, black eye, and bloody lip from when your wife gets home and finds the table scratched and bar oil on the table cloth.:jawdrop:



My wife doesn't mind if I put my saws on the table....she says I make more mess when I eat :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wanab (Feb 1, 2008)

splittah said:


> I just got back from my local shop and I came home with my new MS361, a set of Stihl files, handles etc, and a peavy.
> 
> I just went in, asked for the saw with an 18" bar and chain and the owner of the shop wrote it up with $35 off on the saw. I paid full price for the files and peavy but you know what? He may have taken $35 off the saw, but that $35 investment he made by reducing the price has gotten him a loyal customer. I will go back to him as he treated me well IMO.
> 
> ...







congrats on the new saw, i just hope you dont get the Stihl plague that has infected so many here.

whats a peavy? i used to have some buddies that played in bands with them but i been out of the loop for a while. :rockn: 


your local shop sounds like a good place to do bizzness, enjoy!


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 1, 2008)

Peavey...







Gary


----------



## wanab (Feb 1, 2008)

tat for rollin' logs?


may have to get me one.



tanks!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 1, 2008)

Get two...


----------



## wanab (Feb 1, 2008)

Andy,

not to get off topic but how does one use one of those?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jamb the loose spike in the log, and rotate log... With the big Stihl aluminum peavey(logosil, but cheaper) I can move/roll/control a 1000lb log.


----------



## splittah (Feb 1, 2008)

wanab said:


> congrats on the new saw, i just hope you dont get the Stihl plague that has infected so many here.
> 
> whats a peavy? i used to have some buddies that played in bands with them but i been out of the loop for a while. :rockn:
> 
> ...



Actually I am looking forward to a good dose of the Stihl plague! 
Thanks for the congrats guys.. should get to try it out tomorrow. sorry bout the misspelling.. corrected it. 

though I almost spewed my beer when I read that about the band. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 1, 2008)

splittah said:


> Actually I am looking forward to a good dose of the Stihl plague!
> Thanks for the congrats guys.. should get to try it out tomorrow. sorry bout the misspelling.. corrected it.
> 
> though I almost spewed my beer when I read that about the band. :hmm3grin2orange:



Ahhh life must be good...a brand new MS361 and drinking beer before 1pm on a Friday .


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey I dont have a 361 yet...:monkey: lmao


----------



## splittah (Feb 1, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Ahhh life must be good...a brand new MS361 and drinking beer before 1pm on a Friday .



Yes, yes, life is good.

Drinking beer at 1 pm? heheh, I work 3rd shift.. this is like 1 am to me. Enjoyable for sure though.


----------



## Log Splitter (Feb 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Jamb the loose spike in the log, and rotate log... With the big Stihl aluminum peavey(logosil, but cheaper) I can move/roll/control a 1000lb log.




Yep, I stop my bucking cuts short, roll the log, then finish the bucking cuts. That way I keep my chain out out of the dirt and spend less time filing.

But I didn't spend the big bucks on a Stihl peavey.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 1, 2008)

Log Splitter said:


> But I didn't spend the big bucks on a Stihl peavey.





When the wooden handle breaks (they all do eventually), you will


----------



## Log Splitter (Feb 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> When the wooden handle breaks (they all do eventually), you will



And just to get us back on topic, I'll buy one if my dealer negotiates on price.


----------



## wanab (Feb 1, 2008)

Log Splitter said:


> And just to get us back on topic, I'll buy one if my dealer negotiates on price.



LMFAO!



 


some peeps use a peavy i use a track hoe.


----------



## Log Splitter (Feb 1, 2008)

Now that we are back on topic, I'll be serious for just a minute. 

When I'm over at my camp cutting firewood, and I wreck a chain, decide I need a longer bar, or need a part, it is sure nice to make a short run to my dealer and pick up whatever I need. That is worth something to me that can't be measured in $$$$. So I do my best to take care of him to the extent possible so he can continue to take care of me. He makes some money from me, and I get the support I need from him. 

The man offers me quality equipment and support for a fair price, and I've never negotiated price. He cut me a great deal on the third saw I bought from him (MS 361) without me even asking for the discount. So my 'gimme' Stihl hat is off to him.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Feb 1, 2008)

Track hoe?!.....is that a woman of the night who's also a good runner? Peavey's suck.....get a Mesa Boogie or an all tube Fender..... 

 ....back on topic, I found my Stihl dealer,good service,good people. I have and will drive the 15 miles out of my way to purchase my saw necessities,and any new saw purchases from him. He is fair on pricing,note that I didn't say cheapest! But I feel that I'm getting honest answers and reasonable prices. I don't worry over a couple of bucks if the service is good. Maybe that's old fashion, guess I'm not in the 'global' competetive loop.


----------



## Dok (Feb 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> When the wooden handle breaks (they all do eventually), you will



If that's the tool I'm thinking of, my dealer wanted $170 for it. It is a NICE tool, would love to have one, but that's a lot of money! 
Dok


----------



## Dok (Feb 2, 2008)

Log Splitter said:


> Now that we are back on topic, I'll be serious for just a minute.
> 
> When I'm over at my camp cutting firewood, and I wreck a chain, decide I need a longer bar, or need a part, it is sure nice to make a short run to my dealer and pick up whatever I need. That is worth something to me that can't be measured in $$$$. So I do my best to take care of him to the extent possible so he can continue to take care of me. He makes some money from me, and I get the support I need from him.
> 
> The man offers me quality equipment and support for a fair price, and I've never negotiated price. He cut me a great deal on the third saw I bought from him (MS 361) without me even asking for the discount. So my 'gimme' Stihl hat is off to him.



You said it better than I could. When I need a part my dealer usually has it and if not can get it in a day or two, no extra charge, no shipping. I'll take a free hat and a deal on chains rather than ask for a price cut.
Dok


----------



## splittah (Feb 2, 2008)

Dok said:


> If that's the tool I'm thinking of, my dealer wanted $170 for it. It is a NICE tool, would love to have one, but that's a lot of money!
> Dok



IMO if your dealer wanted $170 for it he saw you coming a mile away, and I would find another dealer. I haven't seen even the aircraft HD aluminum ones for over $99 no matter where I looked or wether it was a Stihl or other manufacturer.

I just paid $95 for the heavy duty aircraft aluminum in the 5 foot length from my dealer, Not even the 4 footer. there is no reason you should pay more because you can order them online also.

good luck with your dealer


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 2, 2008)

yes... $170 not stihl. Unless you got a BLUE painted logosil really big version that stihl doesn't resell.


----------



## wanab (Feb 2, 2008)

what is better the 48" or 60"?

im kind of a wimp/gimp.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Feb 2, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Ahhh life must be good...a brand new MS361 and drinking beer before 1pm on a Friday .



I thought this was your routine as well? New saw every Friday at 9:00 AM, frosty brew prepped and ready to be popped at 12:01 PM...you've got it good bro!


----------



## Dok (Feb 2, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> yes... $170 not stihl. Unless you got a BLUE painted logosil really big version that stihl doesn't resell.



Went back to the dealer to look again, as I only got as far as the price last time. They already sold it! It was in stihl colors and I think 5' long. 
Dok


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 2, 2008)

Log Splitter said:


> Now that we are back on topic, I'll be serious for just a minute.
> 
> When I'm over at my camp cutting firewood, and I wreck a chain, decide I need a longer bar, or need a part, it is sure nice to make a short run to my dealer and pick up whatever I need. That is worth something to me that can't be measured in $$$$. So I do my best to take care of him to the extent possible so he can continue to take care of me. He makes some money from me, and I get the support I need from him.
> 
> The man offers me quality equipment and support for a fair price, and I've never negotiated price. He cut me a great deal on the third saw I bought from him (MS 361) without me even asking for the discount. So my 'gimme' Stihl hat is off to him.



Who is the dealer?


----------



## wanab (Feb 2, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Who is the dealer?





from the sounds of the good experiance he had its clear its not you!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Feb 2, 2008)

Dok said:


> Went back to the dealer to look again, as I only got as far as the price last time. They already sold it! It was in stihl colors and I think 5' long.
> Dok




That's pretty expensive, I just priced a 60" today at my local Stihl shop and it was $109.


----------



## Dok (Feb 2, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> That's pretty expensive, I just priced a 60" today at my local Stihl shop and it was $109.



I think that's list ($109, I looked online). I wonder if they got that price, I'll have to ask next time they aren't so busy. They are making money on the snow throwers this year.
Dok


----------



## OLY-JIM (Feb 2, 2008)

Dok said:


> *I think that's list ($109, I looked online)*. I wonder if they got that price, I'll have to ask next time they aren't so busy. They are making money on the snow throwers this year.
> Dok




Yep, I believe you're right.


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 2, 2008)

wanab said:


> what is better the 48" or 60"?
> 
> im kind of a wimp/gimp.



kind of :jawdrop:


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 2, 2008)

wanab said:


> from the sounds of the good experiance he had its clear its not you!



I would have taken better care of him. Would have thrown in a key chain as well.


----------

